# Comment faites-vous ?



## caninou (30 Août 2022)

Bonjour à toutes,
j'ai démarré un nouveau contrat fin août, j'ai communiqué aux PE le salaire de août pour paiement, alors la déclaration Pajemploi a bien était faite mais aucun paiement de leur part. Du coup petite question, comment faites vous pour réclamer votre dû sans que cela soit mal pris ? Je précise que je ne vois pas les PE demain car je n'ai pas leur petit bout en accueil le mercredi, donc si je ne suis pas payé aujourd'hui le paiement se trouve reporté à jeudi. Je ne voudrai pas passer pour une vautour, mais je suis comme tout le monde mes factures tombent en début de mois et je n'ai plus de mari (veuve) pour assurer un salaire supplémentaire, donc je ne peux subir des retards de salaire.
Merci pour vos retours.


----------



## LadyA. (30 Août 2022)

Bonjour
Dès le départ, lors du 1er entretien, je leur explique que mon salaire doit être versé à telle date,  que j'ai horreur de devoir réclamer,  j'insiste là dessus.
Donc, si pas de versement le jour convenu, ne pas hésiter à envoyer un texto, surtout en début de contrat, sinon c'est mort...
J'enverrai un message du genre : je vois que mon salaire n'a pas été versé à la date que nous avions convenu, bien que la déclaration a été faite. Avez vous fait le nécessaire ?
Et je refuse l'accueil ( après avoir laissé 48h de délai ), si rien sur mon compte.


----------



## Catie6432 (30 Août 2022)

Le mois d'août n'est pas terminé ! Mes salaires sont payés par virement. Si au 3 du mois suivant je n'ai pas été créditée j'envoie un SMS : "sauf erreur de ma part, le salaire de ... n'apparaît pas sur mon compte bancaire en ligne. Merci de vérifier de votre côté et de faire le nécessaire par virement instantané". 
Heureusement, c'est très très très rare ! Sur mes contrats, le paiement est prévu le dernier jour du mois.


----------



## Nanou91 (30 Août 2022)

Je sais bien qu'il faut poser les bases dès le départ, mais ça risque aussi de braquer le PE dès le départ et de rendre les relations tendues.
Il y a des façons plus diplomates de faire. Déjà, quelle date de paiement est mentionnée sur le contrat.
Qui vous dit que le PE n'a pas fait le nécessaire et que le virement n'est pas en cours et ne va pas être sur votre compte demain.
Un peu de patience est de rigueur pour le 1° versement.
Si après ça vous angoisse, dites simplement au parent : "j'ai vu que le bulletin de salaire a été enregistré sur Pajemploi donc ça prouve que tout s'est bien mis en place. Donc ça c'est parfait. Par contre je ne vois rien sur le paiement. Vous l'avez fait ? Ou il y a quelque chose qui là ne se met pas en place correctement ?"


----------



## caninou (30 Août 2022)

Merci pour vos réponses vous allez me tuer je le sens. Alors pas de virement prévu puisque je n'ai pas donné de RIB, pas de pajemploi + non plus car j'ai posé la question et ils m'ont dit qu'ils n'utilisaient pas ce système donc je ne vois que le chèque, vous comprenez mieux ma petite angoisse? Sur mon contrat il est stipulé que je remet un fiche de salaire et que celle ci doit etre rendue signée et ce en même temps que le paiement en fin de mois, ils m'ont bien rendu la fiche de salaire mais pas de paiement.


----------



## Nanou91 (30 Août 2022)

Et bien, dans ce cas, pourquoi ne pas avoir fait une petite allusion quand ils vous ont rendu la fiche de paie signée sans chèque, du genre : "le chèque n'est pas avec ?" ou "vous avez oublié d'agrafer le chèque avec"...


----------



## caninou (30 Août 2022)

La fiche de salaire était glissée dans le cahier de liaison donc quand il m'ont déposé petit lou je ne l'avais pas vu.


----------



## Catie6432 (30 Août 2022)

Encore une fois nous sommes toujours en août. Il ne seront en retard de paiement que si ils ne  vous ont  pas remis le chèque jeudi. Si c'est le cas, les relancer alors par SMS pour garder une trace écrite (ce que je vous conseille) ou le faire de vive voix. Soyez réactive dès le premier retard pour ancrer les bonnes habitudes pour la suite.


----------



## Nanou91 (30 Août 2022)

Et je rajouterais que ça gonfle les jeunes maintenant de faire des chèques. Notre dentiste ne prend pas les CB. Quand mes fils de 30 et 33 ans y vont je leur rappelle toujours de penser à prendre leur chéquier et à chaque fois j'ai droit à : "fait chier elle à prendre que les chèques"...
Pourquoi ne pas privilégier les virements ?
Pajemploi+ je comprends les PE.... perso je ne veux pas en entendre parler. Il y a quelques mois il y a eu un gros bug par chez nous et aucun salaire n'a été payé avant le 10.. Par virement direct des PE au moins, même si un tarde, les autres salaires arrivent.


----------



## liline17 (30 Août 2022)

Je pense qu'il faut en parler avec eux, ils pensent peut-être le donner le 1er du mois suivant et ils ne voient pas forcément le problème. 
Que leur aviez-vous dis lors des entretiens ? 
Pourquoi voulez-vous un paiement par chèque ? 
Ca ne se fait plus trop


----------



## Nanou91 (30 Août 2022)

Donc le matin, le Loulou arrive. Vous ouvrez le carnet de liaison, vous voyez la fiche de paie mais pas le chèque....
Pourquoi ne pas leur avoir dit le soir : "j'ai trouvé la fiche de paie dans le carnet mais pas le chèque. C'est un oubli ou il a glissé de la fiche de paie avant d'être mise dans le carnet ?"


----------



## B29 (30 Août 2022)

C'est délicat de réclamer dès maintenant (surtout que c'est le début de votre contrat) le paiement de votre salaire le mois  fini que demain, peut-être que les parents attendent d'avoir reçu leurs salaires pour vous payer. A votre place, dès que vous aurez reçu votre chèque donnez leur un RIB les virements dans plusieurs banques sont instantanés et vous convenez avec eux un paiement le dernier jour du mois ou le 1er.


----------



## caninou (30 Août 2022)

C'est bon, j'ai envoyé un sms tout tout gentil tout en douceur. J'ai eu ma réponse, c'est par virement donc ce soir je donne mon RIB. Merci les filles pour tout vos conseils, passez  une super journée.


----------



## Griselda (30 Août 2022)

Comment je fais?

Au 1er entretien les PE repartent avec une présentation ecrite complète et j'y explique notament l'obligation de me payer entre le 1er et le 5 du mois.
Cela figure aussi noir sur blanc dans le contrat que nous signons.
Il est donc très rare en 20 ans que j'ai du réclamer mon salaire.
Les fois où c'est arrivé malgré tout, les 10 ans passées à travailler à l'exterieur dans une petite entreprise où mon Employeur jouait la montre et m'obligeait un mois sur 2 à réclamer, m'ont appris que s'il devait y avoir de la gêne c'était bien à mon Employeur de s'en excuser et non à moi.
Donc si le 5 du mois toujours rien (ni chèque ni virement), puisque c'est la date butoire inscrite clairement, je dis très simplement et sans m'agacer "Oups, nous voilà le 5 et peut être une erreur de votre part mais je n'ai pas vu mon salaire sur mon compte ni un chèque dans le cahier?! Il faut résoudre ça très bite car comme vous le savez, tout comme vous, mes factures tombent, c'est pourquoi cette date convenues ensemble..." Je n'ai jamais besoin d'en dire plus (voir moins) pour recevoir un "Oh, 1000 excuses, je le fais tout de suite."

La règle est comme pour les enfants: 
- anticiper en expliquant la règle avant
- comme ce sont des adultes et que la mauvaise foi fait parti du jeu car nous les adultes n'aimons pas être pris en défaut, l'écrire noir sur blanc ainsi ils ne peuvent pas prétendre que cette règle n’existe pas
- si elle n'est pas respecter, ne pas hésiter à rappeler la règle avec conviction (pour être convaincante) et sans gêne
- leur dire en 1er en leur laissant l'opportunité de sauver la face pour ne pas les braquer sous la forme "tout le monde peut se tromper" mais sous entendu "que ça ne se reproduise pas car je ne serais pas gênée pour vous rappeler à l'ordre.

Pour toi c'est d'autant plus important car tu es la seule personne qui a une source de revenu, certes et c'est un point important sur lequel tu peux appuyer d'autant plus MAIS à vrai dire les revenus de mon Mari n'ont pas à permettre à mes Employeurs de ne pas me payer une fois par mois à date fixe comme l'indique la loi. 
Un-e AM est Salarié, pas Bénévole, il doit être payé pour le travail qu'il fait sinon bien peu d'AM pourrait se permettre de rester à la maison pour exercer ce métier au lieu d'aller gagner sa paie à l’extérieur, n'est ce pas?! 
Donc quand on explique aux PE à quelle date ils devront nous régler il peut être interressant de leur signifier que nous sommes comme eux, avec des factures et qu'ils apprécient sans doute aussi que leur paie arrive sur leur compte sans retard.

Pour ceux qui auraient plus de mal financièrement avec une paie qui arrive sur leur compte plus tard que nous on peut leur indiquer 2 choses:
- ils devront donc anticiper le restant à charge le mois précédent
- ils pourront s'ils veulent faire la déclaration PAJE anticipée dès le 25 du mois, sachant qu'ils percevront directement sur leur compte un virement de leur CMG dans les 3 à 4 jours maxi après validation, ils n'auront dans les faits donc que le restant à charge à débourser véritablement.

Mais si ce point a déjà été expliqué une fois (sinon il est temps de le faire!) ne soit jamais gênée de rappeler une règle car si gêne il y a c'est à eux de s'en prémunir en t'évitant d'être contrainte de leur demander ton du.
Si tu n'en n'a pas parlé et que rien n'est marqué au contrat alors je commencerais par "Pardon, je pensais que cela coulait de source mais il est TRES important pour moi que mon salaire soit versé entre telle date et telle date. Je peux si vous le souhaitez vous fournir un RIB ce qui vous permettra de faire un virement (plus simple et plus rapide et pas besoin de se voir pour receptionner un chèque), à présent les banques ne facturent plus ce service, il suffit d'enregistrer mon RIB."


----------



## Catie6432 (30 Août 2022)

Tout pareil griselda. Sauf pour la partie "vous comprenez, j'ai des factures à payer ...." ...
Un SMS simple, court et précis, je ne me noie pas dans les détails, je n'ai pas à justifier mon besoin et mon droit d'être payée dans le délai prévu au contrat.


----------



## Ladrine 10 (30 Août 2022)

Comment je fais?
Si a la date prévue pas de paiement
Je ne me gène pas pour réclamer
C'est un métier AM je n'ai pas à courir après mon salaire
Eux ne sont pas obligés de chouiner auprès de leurs employeurs pour être payé
Moi non plus
Premier mois ou pas
J'accepte plein de chose mais pas de ne pas avoir mon salaire
Et en même temps si c'est pas moi qui réclame j'ai un mari qui ne se gênera pas 🤣


----------



## Chouchou301 (30 Août 2022)

Bonjour, pour le virement, le temps qu'ils enregistrent votre RIB, que le virement soit émis... ça va prendre quelques jours...


----------



## Capri95 (30 Août 2022)

Bonjour 👋
C'est votre droit de réclamer votre salaire, vous ne travaillez pas pour la gloire.
Même le premier mois ! J'explique bien dans l'entretien que c'est un travail et qu'il doit être rémunéré.
Je voudrais bien les voir eux si ils devaient attendre sur leur salaire.
Faite attention soyez sans pitié, dès le départ pour le paiement des salaires, si vous ne dites rien c'est la porte ouverte pour traîner des pieds au moment de régler le salaire.
C'est bien connu l'assmat passe en dernier pour le paiement, c'est pas un travail c'est un hobby voyons !


----------



## Nanou91 (30 Août 2022)

C'est sûr... 48h déjà pour que la banque enregistre le RIB. plus mini 24h pour le virement.
Il aurait fallu anticiper


----------



## B29 (30 Août 2022)

Le virement peut être rapide. Moi, si une personne me donne un RIB, je l'enregistre aussitôt sur mon compte bancaire par mon portable et dans la foulée je peux faire un virement.  Tout dépend des banques


----------



## Griselda (30 Août 2022)

Je peux y mettre un peu plus les formes le premier mois surtout si je n'ai pas pris le temps d'expliquer que j'attends de TOUS mes Employeurs qu'ils me paient à telle date ou entre telle date et telle date. 
Pourquoi? 
Parce que l'être humain pense principalement que les choses sont pour les autres comme pour soi même sans se rendre compte que ce n'est pas toujours le cas. 
Ainsi un PE, lui même salarié, n'a peut être jamais perçu son salaire le 29 ou 30 du mois mais toujours le 5, voir le 10 ou même le 12. Si on ne le lui a pas dit clairement comment peut il deviner que son AM veut son salaire le 30 et pas le 12?
En effet la loi dit que le salaire doit être versé "tous les mois à la même date, une fois par mois", la loi ne dit pas que c'est le 30, le 3 ou le 15. 
Et en général ce n'est pas le salarié qui détermine la date mais l'entreprise, dont la seule obligation légale est de ne pas changer de date d'un mois à l'autre de manière à ce que tous les salariés perçoivent bien leur salaire une fois par mois et non une fois au bout de 3 semaines et un autre fois au bout d'un mois et demi car évidement cela créerait alors des soucis de trésorerie pour le salarié qui a des factures à payer, celles ci plutôt régulières voir en prélèvements automatiques.

Donc oui si c'est le 1er mois et que le sujet n'a pas été abordé avant, qu'il n'a pas non plus été consigné dans le contrat, il est encore temps d'expliquer ce qu'on attends et pourquoi mais sans agresser le PE car ça ne tombe pas sous le sens de la payer le 29 ou le 30 du mois (perso je préfère entre le 1er et le 5 car cela permet de faire un calcul juste du mois en attendant la fin du mois, s'éviter de devoir faire des régule si un événement est intervenu entre temps etc...).

Le truc c'est que lors du 1er mois il peut toujours y avoir une certaine fébrilité autour de cette question car on ne connait pas encore le PE et on a toujours la crainte de tomber sur un mauvais payeur. Ou bien au contraire on n'ose pas dire ce qu'on souhaite de peur de vexer, pire, de passer pour une Nounou veinale dont seule la question financière compte. Ces 2 points peuvent amenner à des malentendus parce qu'on n'a pas osé dire simplement, puis on s'agace, l'autre se sent agressé et (mal) jugé...
Se mettre à la place de l'autre c'est comprendre qu'il ne sait pas forcément ce qu'on ne lui a pas dit et donc lui laisser le bénéfice du doute au moment où on explique ce qu'on veut. Mais pour autant ne pas rester avec des non dits, ils sont sources de litiges.


----------



## Catie6432 (30 Août 2022)

Sur mes contrats est indiqué : "paiement du salaire le dernier jour d'accueil du mois",  "le dernier jour du mois",  "autre" .On coche le choix retenu, on indique la date retenue si "autre". Et voilà ! Pas besoin de grand discours. L'employeur n'a pas besoin d'avoir fait l'ENA pour savoir qu'un salarié doit être payé et qu'un contrat soit être respecté. Faire un virement prends quelques secondes. Nos employeurs sont également salariés pour l'immense majorité d'entre eux. Ils doivent bien se douter que comme eux, nous attendons la juste rétribution de notre travail. Que ce soit pour manger, payer nos factures ou juste se faire plaisir ne les regarde pas en fait !


----------



## nounoucat1 (30 Août 2022)

Bonjour c'est arrangé mais il ne faut pas hésiter à en parler gentiment s'il y a vraiment un retard. Parfois ça peut être une etourderie d'un PE débordé.


----------



## nounoucat1 (30 Août 2022)

Pour ma part je demandais aux PE de choisir la date de paiement qui leur convenait le mieux et on l'inscrivait au contrat . Pour mes derniers contrats c'était le 30


----------



## angèle1982 (30 Août 2022)

Oui on n'a toujours une petite appréhension à réclamer de l'argent à qui que ce soit ! mais là il s'agit de votre salaire et donc ne pas se gêner pour faire une petite allusion çà m'est arrivé quelques fois pas souvent car j'ai eu très peu de retard dans mes paiements ... alors lancez vous c'est le premier mois avec ce PE mais il ne faudrait pas qu'il en prenne l'habitude !!!


----------



## isa19 (30 Août 2022)

bonjour,
 Le mois n'est pas fini,  donc ils ont jusqu'au 31 pour vous payer. Donnez votre RIB maintenant pour le mois prochain bien plus pratique.


----------

